

Ask HN: Hourly rates? (iOS) - rgbrgb

Hey HN,<p>I'm a college student who just got hired to do some iOS consulting and they need my hourly rate. I've only ever done fixed cost stuff. I'm fairly competent with the iOS SDK but obviously on the "in" side of experienced. What should I charge?<p>THANKS!
======
rdouble
$85-$150/hr

$50 if you're desperate but don't let anyone else know

------
JonathanWCurd
Twice the rate you would make working at a full-time job.

~~~
rgbrgb
Thanks! Really looking for a number though...

~~~
JonathanWCurd
Since I do not know your skill level, location, and other variables its hard
to say exactly. Thats why I suggested comparing to what you could earn if you
were to take a full-time job in your area, at your experience level.

Also you said you have worked on fixed price projects before. If you know the
scope of the work, and you can estimate what it will take you to get it done,
you could charge 1.5x what you think it would take for you to do it fixed
price then brake that down into an hourly rate. The extra .5 for changes, and
miscalculations on both yours and clients side.

------
sunkan
I run a boutique consultancy primarily focussed on mobile apps(iOS, Android
and Blackberry) and we currently charge $100/hr. I have a feeling that we
undercharge, but so far our numbers are working out, so not complaining.

------
Aqua_Geek
There are some very experienced shops out there charging about $120/hr. Given
your (in)experience, adjust accordingly.

------
robfitz
In London, talented students from good unis are getting 300-500 pounds
($500-750) per day for iOS work.

